# I'd Just Like to Give Some Encouragement



## azzy229 (Dec 4, 2014)

I've just started posting on this forum as a beginning to getting rid of my anxiety. First cyberspace, then real life!

So, as a part of that...

I know how much it would mean to me if I could at least get face to face support, or say it to somebody in person (but nooooo, I can't, thank you, social anxiety), so I'd just like to say...I support you. I hope for the best for you. I wish you didn't feel bad at all. I hope that, both for you and for me, starting on this forum is also a start to being rid of social anxiety. Let's do it!


----------

